# Double Stuffed Baked Potatoes



## blissful (Sep 2, 2017)

Double Stuffed Baked Potatoes

What do you put in yours?

I put in the potato middles, cream or milk, cheeses (colby, cheddar, parmesan), onion powder, garlic powder, sour cream, bacon or ham (if you have it), salt and peppers, mash it all together and put it back in the skins. Bake until browned.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2017)

I make my regular mashed potato recipe with the potato insides, half and half (the only liquid dairy we always have on hand because DH puts it in his coffee), butter, salt and pepper. Then I add shredded extra sharp cheddar cheese and - I'm lazy sometimes - part or all (depending on how many I'm making) of a packet of potato topping, which includes bacon bits and dehydrated onions, parsley and chives. Mix it up, refill the skins - I like to make little peaks for extra-browned bits - bake till browned and enjoy [emoji2] It's one of my favorite special sides.


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 2, 2017)

I put in pretty much what you do, Blissful, except I also add in chopped onions and minced garlic and always bacon, of course. By the time I'm done, there's more "filling" than there is potato and mine usually fall over when in the oven a second time. Still good, though.

If I'm in a really good mood, I bake the potatoes first and then scoop the potatoes leaving just enough to coat the insides of the skins. Then I deep fat fry the skins and fill them with hamburger and cheese or bacon and cheese. I put those in the oven long enough to melt the cheese and I save the potato insides for mashed potatoes later on.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 2, 2017)

Mash the potatoes up with lots of butter, a bit of whole cream, S and P, shredded sharp cheddar, then stir in crumbled up bacon.  Bake until crispy and slightly brown on top.


----------



## blissful (Sep 2, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> I put in pretty much what you do, Blissful, except I also add in chopped onions and minced garlic and always bacon, of course. By the time I'm done, there's more "filling" than there is potato and mine usually fall over when in the oven a second time. Still good, though.
> 
> If I'm in a really good mood, I bake the potatoes first and then scoop the potatoes leaving just enough to coat the insides of the skins. Then I deep fat fry the skins and fill them with hamburger and cheese or bacon and cheese. I put those in the oven long enough to melt the cheese and I save the potato insides for mashed potatoes later on.



Wow, that is such a good idea to use hamburger in them, I never would have thought of that. I'll try that next time. I'm pretty sure my Dh would be pleased with that idea.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 2, 2017)

Try it with sour cream when mashing the innards.


----------



## EveDonna (Sep 2, 2017)

Looks good ! I think I will have to give it a try.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 2, 2017)

Oops, I forgot we add sour cream.


----------



## blissful (Sep 2, 2017)

If you have cream cheese, that would be good too.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 2, 2017)

Mmm...looks good, Bliss.  We call these 'twice baked potatoes' and now that you mention it, I haven't had them in way too long. 

I bake the 'taters and as mentioned, cut them in half and scoop out the innards, leaving a bit of a layer to keep the shells intact.  I mash the innards, add whatever I've got...usually its a bit of sour cream, bacon, and whatever cheese is on hand. Something green is bonus, too....chopped green onions, parsley, or broccoli.  It's kind of a 'use whatever I've got' side.  Scoop it all back in, add to the shells, and broil until there are nicely browned bits on top. Yum.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 3, 2017)

This may seem blasphemous but I do not really care for bacon in twice baked potatoes.  Maybe because someone once used fake bacon that was weird.  

I like broccoli,  if there is some.  I have added leftover taco mixings in with the taters, sour cream, gr onion, salsa and cheese.  I would make that again.  Same with leftover shredded pulled pork.  Mostly I make them pretty plain.  Sour cream, few shakes tabasco,  cheese,  green onion and more shredded cheese on top, bake until cheese melts.


----------

